# New article:Knicks, Sunny-side Up



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> By general consensus, this year’s edition of the Knicks will be less a basketball squad than a placeholder for whatever team president Donnie Walsh can haul in over next year’s free-agent-rich (LeBron James, Dwyane Wade) off-season. But there are still a few reasons not to give up all hope.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://nymag.com/guides/fallpreview/2009/sports/58459/

I think this team will surprise folks if Gallo stays healthy. I also believe Curry will have a good year as a finisher on offense...historicall when teams stop tring to use him to be a focal point on their offense and allow him to just be a finisher he excels and shoots above 60% from the field ...his turnovers drop as well.

duhon is made to play in this offense , he was very good until he broke down.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Eh Grinch, I'm not getting my hopes up.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

USSKittyHawk said:


> Eh Grinch, I'm not getting my hopes up.


so how do u see the season going for the knicks?


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Da Grinch said:


> so how do u see the season going for the knicks?


Straight down hill especially if we can't get the Sessions deal done. We may be stuck holding the bag, looking stupid once again with a losing record.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*You can pretty much bank on a losing season*

Anyone expecting more is foolish. Barring any big trades (doubtful) or acquisitions coming out of the blue, this is a 35 win team. IMO, Darko is the wild card. If SOMEHOW he is reborn under these coaches and solidifies the 5, we might end up around .500.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*Wow, the sunny-side up look more like the down-side of this Knick season.* 

With names like Gallo, Darko, and Dantoni to depend on we are more of a sunny-side down hill develope that floods in the rain. 

Gallo is unproven in the NBA, what tiny bit we seen of him on the court where oponents did not even bother to defend the rookie while coach Dantoni was busy writing up design plays to pick and block the invisible defender on Gallo was to much a LOL. 

Darko got beat out by rookie Gasol, maybe cutting Sene was to early. 

Dantoni and his coaching staff are still living off of the "strength" of the Leadership and lockerroom guidance of Shaun Matrix Marion Phoenix Suns. The Knicks coaches has showed no-defensive strategy and no-coaching ability on how to use a NBA center. 

This is the season where we will have a large amount of expiring contracts playing "HARD" for another contract (in a bad economy). 
And guys like Gallo, Darko, and Dantoni are not going to stand in these guys way...


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

^ Kiya I might not even watch any games for the first half of the season I'm sick of this franchise. I'm a probably do the reverse and just concentrate on the NFL Jets/Giants and pick up the Knicks after the all-star break. I'm just not interested in the product anymore, it's not even worth my tiime.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

remember once curry gets the ball in the post its going to be hard for him to pass it up to danillo on the 3 line. curry has never been a good passer. also if he doesn't get the ball a few times in a row down the court he will begin to pout and not play so hard.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I actually agree with Kiyaman on this one. The Knicks have more to look forward to from guys with expiring contracts trying to earn a new contract than from the likes of Darko and Gallo.

As much as I like D'Antoni, he can't create something out of nothing. In Phoenix he at least had 2 stars in Nash and Marion and a young stud in Amare. Here the closest thing to a star is David Lee and he still isn't signed. I don't doubt that D'Antoni can get more out of these guys than some other coach, but even him can't make a .500 team out of this bunch.

If I'm a Knicks fan right now, all I will be looking for next year is that young guys like Gallo and Chandler have good statistical seasons. Those 2 are pieces that the Knicks can carry forward past 2010 and whatever win loss they rack up this year is pretty much meaningless. It sucks that Utah will get a high pick next year but what is done is done.


----------

